# Routing sink drain through floor



## remout (Jul 26, 2016)

Sink is in exterior wall. I verified with my Building inspector that it's okay to have plumbing in exterior walls here.

The wall's bottom plate is positioned over a 2 x 10 that is the outer band of our raised, all wood, foundation. I can't drill through the bottom plate for the drain as it would hit the 2 x 10 underneath.

Is it okay to bring the drain a few inches into the cabinet and penetrate the floor there?

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Jul 26, 2016)

Put a clean out there too and it will look like you had a plan.

I would still run the water up thru the floor, less holes in the outside wall the better.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 26, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Put a clean out there too and it will look like you had a plan.
> 
> I would still run the water up thru the floor, less holes in the outside wall the better.



Not to mention some degree of freeze protection.  The last one I had to fix had the water pipes in an exterior wall that came up from the bay in one of the floor joist and then had insulation packed into that bay to protect the pipes from freezing.  In actuality, they insulated the pipes to the cold and from the warmth of the basement.  Of course they froze and burst inside the wall.
Had to cut and abandon the pipes in the wall and reroute them up through the floor in a heated space.


----------



## frodo (Jul 29, 2016)

install a partial rough in for th cabinet

as shown


----------

